# Post your 2011 MF (include operating fee, reserve, taxes and total)



## jjking42 (Oct 21, 2010)

[_*Moderator Edit Note: Please see my post of October 24 in this thread for information that would help me if you include it. Dave M, BBS Moderator.*_]

Legends edge 2 bed Plat.
2010 1012.35
2011 1149.65

 ouch thats 13%


----------



## jlee2070 (Oct 21, 2010)

Waiohai (Island View)...

2011 - $1547.74

2010 	$1473.66
2009 	$1480.70
2008 	$1387.72

About 5%...  Guess not too bad...


----------



## JustKeepBreathing (Oct 22, 2010)

Summit Watch

2011 1129.52

2010 1076.99

4.8% increase


----------



## Superchief (Oct 22, 2010)

I suggest breaking out MF separately from property tax, since that is not controlled by resort. I am also listing the % increases for housekeeping and front desk, since these are the areas most impacted by DC program.

Oceana Palms Gold
MF  $1215   up 22%
Prop tax: $235.88

Note: Front desk: up 22%
         Housekeeping: up 29%

Royal Palms Red
MF  $975  up 6%
Prop  $114       

Note: Front Dest: up 14%
         Housekeeping: up 5%


----------



## NboroGirl (Oct 22, 2010)

How do you find out what the 2011 fees are? On-line?  Do you go to my-vacationclub.com and click on "pay maintenance fees" to see?  If you do that, you don't actually have to pay them yet, do you?


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 22, 2010)

NboroGirl said:


> How do you find out what the 2011 fees are? On-line?  Do you go to my-vacationclub.com and click on "pay maintenance fees" to see?  If you do that, you don't actually have to pay them yet, do you?



That's the easiest way. Many of the HOA's haven't posted their 2011 fee's yet. No, you don't have to pay them when you click on the pay fee's link. There's a few more steps involved before you hit the button that says make payment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2010)

NboroGirl said:


> How do you find out what the 2011 fees are? On-line?  Do you go to my-vacationclub.com and click on "pay maintenance fees" to see?  If you do that, you don't actually have to pay them yet, do you?



Grande Vista hasn't released their fees for 2011 yet. Heck, they haven't even had the annual meeting yet.


----------



## SDMiller (Oct 22, 2010)

*Have not yet received bills for 2011*

Frenchmans Cove:
2010    $1,231.83
2009    $3,020.80
2008    $2,718.60

KoOlina:
2010    $761.68 (history for 2008 & 2009 is not listed)

Shadowridge Enclaves:
2010   $926.11
2009    $926.12

Maui Ocean Club:
2010    $2,290.49
2009    $ 2,226.91
2008    $2,140.99

Way too much $$$ to pay   
SD


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2010)

Everyone needs to be posting the size and season of their units also.


----------



## mkahanek (Oct 22, 2010)

*wow*



SDMiller said:


> Frenchmans Cove:
> 2010    $1,231.83
> 2009    $3,020.80
> 2008    $2,718.60
> ...



What is up with 08 and 09 Frenchman's being off the chart like that?  I was considering picking up a Frenchmans to compliment my Ko Olina, but if I am going to be staring at those sort of #'s occasionally that might just scare me away.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 22, 2010)

SDMiller said:


> Frenchmans Cove:
> 2010    $1,231.83
> 2009    $3,020.80
> 2008    $2,718.60
> ...



Those Maui numbers are for 3BR fixed weeks in the new towers.  To be really helpful, these posts need to specify what size unit the MF is for.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2010)

BocaBoy said:


> Those Maui numbers are for 3BR fixed weeks in the new towers.  To be really helpful, these posts need to specify what size unit the MF is for.



It also appears that the Ko'Olina is an EOY week?


----------



## SpikeMauler (Oct 22, 2010)

mkahanek said:


> What is up with 08 and 09 Frenchman's being off the chart like that?  I was considering picking up a Frenchmans to compliment my Ko Olina, but if I am going to be staring at those sort of #'s occasionally that might just scare me away.




Annual Frenchman's Cove 2Br Plat(reg)
2011 - ?
2010 - $1,199.73 ( up +5% from previous year)
2009 - $1,134.48 (up +14% from previous year) 
2008 - $993.21 (up +15% from previous year)
2007 - $861.18

Property taxes are NOT included.


----------



## w.bob (Oct 22, 2010)

deleted not a marriott property


----------



## AMJ (Oct 22, 2010)

Cypress Harbour

Season                           

Special                            962.16                           
Sport                              947.85                            
Summer                          959.51


----------



## m61376 (Oct 22, 2010)

Aruba Surf Club:
2BR:$1189.46
3BR: 1602.38

2010 fees were approx. 1240 and 1640, so the MF's are again a few percentage points lower than last year. Impressive since they did a 5 years soft goods renovation of the Lighthouse building and added a new pool.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> Aruba Surf Club:
> 2BR:$1189.46
> 3BR: 1602.38
> 
> 2010 fees were approx. 1240 and 1640, so the MF's are again a few percentage points lower than last year. Impressive since they did a 5 years soft goods renovation of the Lighthouse building and added a new pool.



I also like this. Second year in a row MFs are down.


----------



## walumb01 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Marriott Desert Springs Villas II*

Desert Springs II
2 Bdrm/Red Season

2010 $895.44 

2009 $857.65 

2008 $798.00


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 23, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I also like this. Second year in a row MFs are down.



Aruba Surf Club MFs

2009 - $1243.66
2010 - $1237.64   down .49%
2011 - $1189.46   down 4.07%

I wish all my Marriott's would have this trend.


----------



## mpizza (Oct 23, 2010)

Marriot Fairway Villas Platinum 2 bedroom

2010 - $973
2011 - $1011

Just under 4% increase.

Maria


----------



## qlaval (Oct 23, 2010)

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club

1 bedroom Platinum

2011: $1,049.57
2010: $1,089.40 (without the SA fee)
2009: $1,257.04 (without the SA fee)


----------



## edge4414 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Marriott MF's*

Marriott Aruba Ocean Club - 2011

$1050 1BR
$1402 2Br


No fees yet for Ocean Pointe Fla.


----------



## collinsc (Oct 23, 2010)

Desert Springs Villas I (DSV) White Week

 Year  Fee  Increase from prev year
 ----  ---- -----------------------
 2006  $780   8.7%
 2007  $865  10.9%
 2008  $927   7.2%
 2009 $1003   8.2%
 2010 $1093   9.0%

That's an average increase of 8.8% per year, during a 5-year period where the inflation rate was under 3%.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 23, 2010)

Marriott Monarch 2bedroom/2bath
week 21 

2011 Operating Fee  2011-01-11  702.58 
2011 Reserve Fee  2011-01-11  263.14 
2011 Property Tax Fee  2011-01-11  82.28 
Total Charges   $1048.00 


2007 was $948.00
I will keep looking for past m/f to compare.

Ouch! 

Darlene


----------



## Dave M (Oct 24, 2010)

*I have modified the title of this thread to ask those who post to include:*

Operating fee
Replacement fee
Property taxes
Total fee

Please also include any other items included in (or subtracted in arriving at)  the total, such as the developer subsidy for Frenchman's Cove, Willow Ridge, Village d’Ile-de-France, Crystal Shores and Lakeshore Reserve.

I have updated the database of fees through 2010. I will post it in the FAQs for this forum by the end of this year and will include those 2011 fees that are available by that time.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 25, 2010)

jjking42 said:


> [_*Moderator Edit Note: Please see my post of October 24 in this thread for information that would help me if you include it. Dave M, BBS Moderator.*_]
> 
> Legends edge 2 bed Plat.
> 2010 1012.35
> ...


2010
operating fee  697.57
Florida club      32.70  
Reserve         198.02
Prop Tax          84.06

                     2011                     
operating fee 815.61         
Florida club     33.56         
Reserve         206.00       
 Prop Tax          94.48    

How the heck can Florida property taxes go up. The real estate values crashed.

bad dept expense up 254.8%
common assessment  up 31.9%
electricity up  19.6%             
management fee up   up 13.9%

interesting the management fee went up the exact same amount as the total MF


----------



## Superchief (Oct 25, 2010)

jjking42 said:


> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The management fee is tied to overall MF, and I think it is 10%. I'm not sure whether it is 10% of operating fee, or also includes reserve. 
Can you determine what components of the common assessment drove the increase? At Royal Palms, it was the front desk expense, which I believe is caused by the higher staff needed for shorter stays due to DC program. Owners should not have to subsidize this expense (or housekeeping/ maintenance).


----------



## Stefa (Oct 25, 2010)

Willow Ridge (proposed)

2011:
Operating:  $617.55 (includes $9.07 developer subsidy)
Reserve:  $175.00
Property taxes  $22.45
Total:  $815.00

2010:
Operating:  $611.50 (includes $19.61 developer subsidy)
Reserve:  $160.00
Property taxes:  $22.11
Total:  $774.00

The 5.3% increase isn't too bad considering the reduction in the developer subsidy.


----------



## d2r4s (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ups And Downs*

[_Message deleted. This thread is solely for posting 2011 Marriott MFs. Discussions of inflationary trends should be posted elsewhere._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## rsackett (Oct 28, 2010)

Manor Club (MMC) 2 bedroom Platinum

2011:

$966.00

Fiscal Year Description.......Amount Due
2011 Operating Fee.............714.27
2011 Reserve Fee...............188.00
2011 Property Tax Fee..........63.73
Total Charges....................$966.00

2010:

$928.00 

Fiscal Year Description.....Amount Due 
2010 Operating Fee............728.06
2010 Reserve Fee...............137.00 
2010 Property Tax Fee..........62.94 
Total Charges...................$928.00 

4.1% increase most of it is in the reserve fee

Ray


----------



## classiclincoln (Oct 28, 2010)

[_Message deleted. The timeshare posted is not a Marriott timeshare._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## NJMOM2 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Harbour Lake (proposed)*

2 Bedroom

2011:

Fiscal Year Description.......Amount Due
2011 Operating Fee.............679.36
2011 Reserve Fee...............197.00
2011 Property Tax Fee..........Gold 93.84; Platinum 110.85; Platinum Plus 120.53
Total Charges....................Gold $970.20; Platinum $987.21; Platinum Plus 996.89

2010:

Fiscal Year Description.....Amount Due 
2010 Operating Fee............661.72
2010 Reserve Fee...............183.00
2010 Property Tax Fee.........Gold 86.38; Platinum 104.95; Platinum Plus 107.66
Total Charges...................Gold $931.10; Platinum $949.67; Platinum Plus $952.38

Increase:

Gold........................4.2%
Platinum..................4.0%
Platinum Plus...........4.7%


----------



## JROBIN (Oct 28, 2010)

*Mountain Valley Lodge (MVL)*

2011 Mountain Valley Lodge (MVL) 1 bedroom

$1,240.68

Fiscal Year Description.......Amount Due
2011 Operating Fee.............961.16
2011 Reserve Fee...............228.10
2011 Property Tax Fee..........51.42
Total Charges....................$1,240.68

2011 Mountain Valley Lodge (MVL) Studio

$992.55

Fiscal Year Description.....Amount Due
2011 Operating Fee............768.94
2011 Reserve Fee...............182.48
2011 Property Tax Fee..........41.13
Total Charges...................$992.55


----------



## Wahorn (Oct 28, 2010)

Here are some historical numbers that show how fees have increased at the Manor Club...


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2010)

NJMOM2 said:


> 2 Bedroom
> 
> 2011:
> 
> ...



I find the Harbour Lake fee confusing. What you list matches the breakdown of fees and taxes, but there is also a monthly MF+Taxes amount of $78.18 (gold). Multiply that by 12 and it comes out to $938.16  

While the increase % is modest at only about 4%. A $40 increase still isn't chump change. Next year Orlando fees will easily go over $1K.


----------



## minoter (Oct 29, 2010)

The problem with these comparisons is that the information compared is current year budget (2010) to next year's budget(2011). The information is helpful to track maintenance fee increases. However, the BODs should be analyzing the current year (2010) actual and forecast operating amounts compared to the proposed 2011 operating budget. You could have a situation where an operating budget to budget increase is only 1% which might imply good fiscal management. However if the real increase in the 2011 budget based on projected current year spending that is a significantly greater amount, there could be hidden problems in the budgeting process. 
A real test of transparency of good fiscal management is a budget built on prior year actual costs, and disclosure to owners of the true increase in actual costs, rather than a budget that likely is out of date. Hopefully the BODs are focused on this distinction. Those percentage increases would be more meaningful than the budget to budget presentation issue to owners.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Oct 29, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I find the Harbour Lake fee confusing. What you list matches the breakdown of fees and taxes, but there is also a monthly MF+Taxes amount of $78.18 (gold). Multiply that by 12 and it comes out to $938.16
> 
> While the increase % is modest at only about 4%. A $40 increase still isn't chump change. Next year Orlando fees will easily go over $1K.



I don't know either. I didn't look at the monthly payments I only added Operating Fee, Reserve  Fee and Taxes to come up with a total.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 31, 2010)

Wahorn said:


> Here are some historical numbers that show how fees have increased at the Manor Club...



nice chart
whats the chance Marriott would post charts like this on the owners side of thier website


----------



## rsackett (Oct 31, 2010)

jjking42 said:


> nice chart
> whats the chance Marriott would post charts like this on the owners side of thier website



Two chances, slim and none, and slim is not looking good!

I timed my Manor Club purchase perfect!  I bought in the summer of 2005!  I did not want to miss those big increases.  

Ray


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 31, 2010)

Ray,
here's the good news though.  The resort is built out and they just did major refurb in MMC.  MSE still needs some work, but honestly, that's a lot of reserve fee per unit.  You figure that $188 x 52 is about $9800.  That's a lot given that there isn't anything major that needs to be done at the resort.


----------



## pwrshift (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Wahorn for making this absolutely clear.  

Increases of 11.9% one year and 18.5% the next are obscene.  Low MF at MMC made other resorts look bad and it's obvious that Marriott engineered those increases to level the playing field...and the HOA just rolled over and said OK without any consultation with the owners they represent.  Pure scam, not skim.  jMHO 




Wahorn said:


> Here are some historical numbers that show how fees have increased at the Manor Club...


----------



## Dave M (Oct 31, 2010)

*Moderator note: Please keep this thread focused on posting 2011 MFs. Take discussion of fees to another thread.*


----------



## ada903 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Marriott Desert Spring Villas II, two bedroom*

Marriott Desert Spring Villas II

I don't have more breakdown than this, I paid the bill over the phone, I can't see the details in the account

2011 fee for two bedroom two bath = $950.72 (6.2% increase)
property taxes billed separately = $79


----------



## Wahorn (Nov 5, 2010)

You guys are welcome...I'm an Engineer so I'm used to these types of tables/graphs.  I just thought I'd better keep track to see how are fees are doing over the years, especially with the 2007 (11.9%) and 2008 (18.5%).  I couldn't believe it when those came out....there has to be a cap on the increase!  By 2020, we'll be paying $2000/year, which is probably more than what someone could rent the same unit and not even be an owner.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 8, 2010)

*Revised*



SpikeMauler said:


> Annual Frenchman's Cove 2Br Plat(reg)
> 2011 - ?
> 2010 - $1,199.73 (up +5% from previous year)
> 2009 - $1,134.48 (up +14% from previous year)
> ...



Annual Frenchman's Cove 2Br Plat(reg)
2011 - $1,276.52 (up +6% from previous year) Operating fee $1,068.37 Reserve fee $208.15 
2010 - $1,199.73 ( up +5% from previous year)
2009 - $1,134.48 (up +14% from previous year) 
2008 - $993.21 (up +15% from previous year)
2007 - $861.18

Property taxes are NOT included.


----------



## jimf41 (Nov 8, 2010)

Spike,
Where did get the 2011 info for MFC? It's not on the resort page and they haven't emailed me anything yet.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 8, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Spike,
> Where did get the 2011 info for MFC? It's not on the resort page and they haven't emailed me anything yet.



Jim,
Log in at MVC.com
On the Home page under MANAGE MY ACCOUNT click on TELL ME MORE
Under PAY FEES click on WEEKS OWNER
Under IT'S EASY TO PAY ONLINE click on MAKE PAYMENT
Your 2011 Maintenance Fee should appear


----------



## rsackett (Nov 8, 2010)

SpikeMauler said:


> What worked for me was clicking on TELL ME MORE instead of CLICKING HERE.
> (See post #47)



Thanks, now I have it!

*Marriott Harbour Point, Hilton Head SC*

2 BR, 2 BA, fixed week 32, 2011:

Total: $ 1045.70

Fiscal Year ..............Description .............Due Date .............Amount Due 
2011 ...................Operating Fee .......... 2011-01-11  ............671.11 
2011.................... Reserve Fee ............ 2011-01-11  ...........318.68 
2011 .................Property Tax Fee........  2011-01-11  .............55.91 
*Total Charges   $1045.70 *



2 BR, 2 BA, fixed week 32, 2010

Fiscal Year............. Description............... Due Date ............Amount Due 
2010 ...................Operating Fee ...........2010-01-11 .............632.59
2010 ....................Reserve Fee .............2010-01-11 ..............93.94 
2010.................... Reserve Fee .............2010-01-11 .............214.09 
2010 .................Property Tax Fee .........2010-01-11 ...............56.22  


*Total Charges $996.84 *

4.9% increase.

Ray


----------



## SpikeMauler (Nov 8, 2010)

jimf41 said:


> Still doesn't work for me. There is no "Tell me more" under Manage My Account.



Jim,
You gotta scroll down the home page. On the left side you'll see manage my account in blue letters with a few sentences underneath it. There you'll see TELL ME MORE.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 8, 2010)

*Moderator note:* To keep this thread focused on the posting of 2011 MFs, when they are available, I have deleted a number of posts that are not necessary to the ongoing thread.


----------



## gblotter (Nov 9, 2010)

Marriott Mountainside (2BR)

2011
Operating = $652.00
Reserve = $242.88
Prop Tax = $64.97
Total = $959.85
Increase = 4.17%

2010
Operating = $640.63
Reserve = $233.85
Prop Tax = $56.93
Total = $921.41
Increase = 3.46%

2009
Operating = $627.83
Reserve = $203.50
Prop Tax = $59.25
Total = $890.58
Increase = 4.04%

2008
Operating = $611.78
Reserve = $185.00
Prop Tax =  $59.25
Total = $856.03
Increase = 4.49%

2007
Operating = $568.87
Reserve = $175.00
Prop Tax = $75.41
Total = $819.28
Increase = 7.17%

2006
Operating = $546.47
Reserve = $134.53
Prop Tax = $83.50
Total = $764.50
Increase = 4.59%

2005
Operating = $511.28
Reserve = $123.74
Prop Tax = $95.93
Total = $730.95

Bravo to Mountainside for good management and cost control!

(I wish I had the time/skill to make it pretty like Wahorn's.)


----------



## tfvassallo (Nov 9, 2010)

*Marriott Frenchman's Cove 2 BR*

2011 Operating Fee $1,257.13
Developer subsidy (188.76)
Replacement Reserve 208.15
ARDA-ROC Contribution 10.00
Total $1286.52


----------



## KauaiMark (Nov 10, 2010)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 2011*

Marriott's Kauai Beach Club: 1Br Garden view

AOAO Assessment 604.73
Property Tax          86.67
Replacement RSV   208.05
Operating fee        612.33
                         --------
Total                  1511.78 

Previous years:
2011 - 1511.78
2010 - 1574.07(Special Assessment yr)
2009 - 1574.08 (Special Assessment yr)
2008 - 1665.97 (Special Assessment yr)


----------



## NJMOM2 (Nov 12, 2010)

*OceanWatch*

OceanWatch 2011

Operating fee           698.02
Replacement fee      200.00
Property taxes           65.98
Total fee                 $964.00

OceanWatch 2010

Operating fee           706.00
Replacement fee      168.00
Property taxes           55.00
Total fee                $929.00


Operating fees went down in 2011 but everything else went up.  This is my bill for a gold week I think it is the same for all weeks.


----------



## ccpinternational (Nov 12, 2010)

*Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas*

Marriott Grand Chateau Las Vegas

2 Bedrooms / Platinum season

2011 $1034.07 
2010 $985.84


----------



## AMJ (Nov 12, 2010)

Cypress Harbour 2011 MF

Sport Season
Property Tax Fee               $67.38
Replacement Reserve       $272.00
Operating Fee                  $608.04

Total                               $947.42


----------



## bazzap (Nov 12, 2010)

[_Message deleted. This thread is *only* for posting 2011 MFs._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 15, 2010)

*Barony Beach Club - all units are 2BR*

  665.14  Operating Fee
  240.00  Replacement Reserve
   94.86  Property Tax

*1,000.00  TOTAL*

(2010 - 677.89, 240.00, 97.42=$1,015.31)

interesting note - 2010 saw a major refurb and this is from the BOD statement:  "The BBS Operations Budget has ended the last two years under budget allowing funds to accumulate in a surplus account ... you will see in your billing statement a credit of $13.50 per week to each owner from the surplus.  A total of $175,568 surplus dollars is being returned to the owners during 2011."


----------



## Asia2000 (Nov 16, 2010)

*DSV I and Harbour Club - HHI*

Desert Spring Villas I - 2 bedroom Platinum

2011 - Down 1.6%
Operating Fee - $617.45
Reserve - $447.90
Total - $1,065.35  (taxes are separate)

2010
Operating Fee - $709.65
Reserve - $373.25
Total - $1,082.94

Harbour Club - HHI - 2 bedroom

2011 - Up 3.4%
Operating Fee - $732.59
Reserve - $253.79
Taxes - $93.62
Total - $1080.00

2010 
Operating Fee - $718.91
Reserve - $230.71
Taxes - $94.38
Total - $1044.00


----------



## w.bob (Nov 16, 2010)

KauaiMark said:


> Marriott's Kauai Beach Club: 1Br Garden view
> 
> AOAO Assessment 604.73
> Property Tax          86.67
> ...



Kauai Beach Club 1 BR 2 Bath Oceanfront EOY 

AOAO Assessment 302.37
Property Tax          43.34
Replacement RSV   104.03
Operating fee        306.17
                         --------
Total                  755.88


----------



## fnover (Nov 16, 2010)

w.bob said:


> Kauai Beach Club 1 BR 2 Bath Oceanfront EOY
> 
> AOAO Assessment 302.37
> Property Tax          43.34
> ...



Kaui Beach Club 1bed 2 bath ocean view EY.

AOAO Assessment 604.73
Property Tax          86.67
Replacement RSV  208.05
Operating fee       612.33
 Total                    1511.78

Interesting OV and GV have the same MF.


----------



## Bee (Nov 16, 2010)

Marriott Kauai Beach Club 2 br., 2 ba., oceanview, every year 2011 fees:

AOAO Assessment $665.20
Property Taxes $95.34
Replacement Reserve $228.86
Operating Fee $673.56

Total 2011 Fees $1662.96

I hate paying maintenance fees, but I love Kauai!


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 16, 2010)

Marriott DSVII - Annual
2010  Opr. fee  646.50
Reserve           304.22
Taxes               79.88
Total               1030.60


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmm...We have an annual white week at DSVII, and our maint. for next year is $950.72
The taxes are $79.88




collinsc said:


> Desert Springs Villas I (DSV) White Week
> 
> Year  Fee  Increase from prev year
> ----  ---- -----------------------
> ...


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 17, 2010)

Grand Ocean Gold
2010 - 1062.24


2011
2011 Reserve Fee  2011-01-11  244.95 
2011 Property Tax Fee  2011-01-11  106.12 
2011 Operating Fee  2011-01-11  733.09 
Total Charges   $1084.16 

Increased by 1.9%


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Nov 17, 2010)

*Grande Ocean*

Grande Ocean   (OS, 2-BR, Platinum)


2011 Operating Fee.... 733.09
2011 Reserve Fee...... 244.95
2011 Property Tax Fee. 106.12
*Total Charges....... $1084.16*



2010 Operating Fee.... 723.05
2010 Reserve Fee...... 231.30
2010 Property Tax Fee. 108.39
*Total Charges....... $1062.74*


*Increase 2.02%*


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 17, 2010)

Newport Coast  2011

2011 Reserve Fee  2011-01-07  163.20 
2011 Operating Fee  2011-01-07  714.54 
Total Charges   877.74
Taxes              147.36
Total               $1025.10


SubTotal 2010 - 862
 Taxes             $147.54
Total                $1009.54

2011 increase 1.46%


----------



## glenns (Nov 26, 2010)

*Lakeshore Reserve*

2011 Two Bedroom Platinum


2011 Reserve..............   $208.35
2011 Developer Subsidy...  ($432.20)
2011 Operating Fee.......  $1213.95
2011 Property Tax.........   $120.20
===========================
2011 Total...............  $1110.30


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 26, 2010)

*SurfWatch 3BR*

883.60  Operating Fee
204.08  Replacement Reserve
79.39  Property Tax

*$1,167.07 TOTAL*

(2010 - 879.51, 187.48, 81.08 = $1,148.07)

No complaints.


----------



## Nsivertsen (Nov 26, 2010)

Grande Ocean..Ocean Front 2 BR (gold)

2011 Property Tax Fee         $106.12
2011 Replacement Reserve    $244.95
2011 Operating Fee             $733.09

                         Total      $1,084.16


----------



## Tradetimes (Nov 28, 2010)

*Myrtle Beach*

2011

Operating fee 698.02
Replacement fee 200.00
Property taxes 65.98
Total fee $964.00

2010

Operating fee 706.00
Replacement fee 168.00
Property taxes 55.00
Total fee $929.00


----------



## mwwich (Dec 2, 2010)

Received Canyon Villas in mail today, Gold week:

2010 Operating Fee - $706.38
2011 Operating Fee - $709.91

2010 Reserve Fee - $220.80
2011 Reserve Fee - $242.88

Within operating fee, property tax went from 38.88 to 40.05

Overall a 2.8% increase.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Marriott's Ocean Pointe 3 bedroom Silver Season*

2011 Operating Fee  2011-01-21  917.35 
2011 Club Fee  2011-01-21  33.56 
2011 Reserve Fee  2011-01-21  298.68 
2011 Property Tax Fee  2011-01-21  260.92 

Total *$1,510.51*


----------



## Dave M (Dec 3, 2010)

*Moderator note:*:

As I have posted several times in this thread, please limit posts to reporting 2011 MFs. Questions and comments about how to pay, whether the MVCI website is working, whether increases are too high, etc., should be posted in other threads.

I have deleted several recent posts which do not meet those requirements.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Dec 3, 2010)

Marriott Mauo Ocean Club

2 bedroom suites
$1832.52 Up 8.3% Ouch!

2011 AOAO Assessment 2011-01-11 667.88
2011 Operating Fee 2011-01-11 702.44
2011 Reserve Fee 2011-01-11 158.64
2011 Property Tax Fee 2011-01-11 303.56


----------



## abouna (Dec 3, 2010)

Maui Ocean Club, one bedroom villa, old part, 
was $1665.93 for 2011 as follows:

Fiscal Year Description	Due Date	Amount Due
2011 AOAO Assessment	 2011-01-11	 607.16
2011 Operating Fee	 2011-01-11	 638.59
2011 Reserve Fee	 2011-01-11	         144.22
2011 Property Tax Fee	 2011-01-11	 275.96


----------



## GregT (Dec 4, 2010)

MOC 3BR:

2011 AOAO Assessment  2011-01-11  897.94 
2011 Operating Fee  2011-01-11  944.44 
2011 Reserve Fee  2011-01-11  213.29 
2011 Property Tax Fee  2011-01-11  408.12 
Total Charges   $2463.79 

Increases:

OpEx up from $1,690 to $1,841    (includes AOAO and Op Fee -- basically flat with 2009)
Property Taxes up from $408 from $388
Reserve fee up from $197 to $213

A big culprit here (as we know from previous posts) is property taxes.

2010 info:

Fiscal Year Description Due Date Amount Due 
2010 Reserve Fee 2010-01-08 197.13 
2010 Property Tax Fee 2010-01-08 388.25 
2010 Operating Fee 2010-01-08 1690.42 
Total Charges $2275.80 

2009 info:

Reserve fee was $181 in 2009
Property taxes were $161 in 2009
Operating fee was $1,838 in 2009


Best,

Greg


Edited to add 2010 and 2009 info


It's interesting that they are breaking out AOAO assessment -- I'm not sure (yet) what that is, but I will investigate.....


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 4, 2010)

MOC 2BR:

2011 AOAO Assessment 2011-01-11 = 748.29 
2011 Operating Fee 2011-01-11 = 787.01
2011 Reserve Fee 2011-01-11 = 177.74 
2011 Property Tax Fee 2011-01-11 = 340.10 
Total Charges = $2,053.14

Total Charges last year = $1,896.40
2011 increase 8.26%.


----------



## minoter (Dec 4, 2010)

BeachPlace Towers

Platinum:
2011 Operating Fee $674.67
2011 Reserve Fee   $254.00
2011 Property Tax  $68.41
Total                    $997.08

2010 Operating Fee $680.05
2010 Reserve Fee   $230.00
2010 Property Tax  $104.53
Total                    $1014.58

Gold:
2011 Operating Fee $674.67
2011 Reserve Fee   $254.00
2011 Property Tax  $48.94
Total                   $977.61

2010 Operating Fee $680.05
2010 Reserve Fee   $230.00
2010 Property Tax  $67.53
Total                    $977.58

Operating fee decreased .8%
Reserve Fee increased    10.4%
Property Tax decrease---See Note below
In addition to the above amounts, there is a 2011 Florida Club fee of $33.56.

Note: The property tax decrease from 2010 to 2011 is primarily a result of a return of prior year property tax overpayments by owners.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2010)

2BR Gold Harbour Lake

Property Tax: $89.92
Replacement Reserve: $197.00
Operating Fee: $647.38
Total: $934.30

Not sure how this compares to 2010 fees.


----------



## Superchief (Dec 5, 2010)

2BR Gold Oceana Palms
2011
Op Fee       1005.13
Reserve       210.00
O + R         1215.13    Up 22.2%  Ouch!!! 
Prop tax       235.88
Total          1451.01    Up 9.5% I hope this isn't the sign of things to come for trust resorts. Are any other resort MF's this high for gold?

2BR Ocean Pointe Silver
2011
Op Fee        762.52
Reserve       248.27
FL Club         33.56
Subtotal    1010.79  up 3%
Prop tax      185.00  up 20%
Grand total 1229.35 up 5% 

I don't understand why property tax increased so much at OP when real estate in the area is greatly depressed.


----------



## wof45 (Dec 5, 2010)

[_Message (and two related messages) deleted. Please see the moderator note at post #74._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## bazzap (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, although we are enrolled for e-billing and have not yet received any invoices for our weeks, I do now for the first time have the option of paying Maintenance fees for our US and Caribbean resorts, so I can see how much is due later in January
(there is still nothing for our European or Asian weeks)

Grand Chateau (Platinum 2 Bed Lock Off  Every Other Year)                              

          2011 International Service Fee 2011-01-18     $17.25      
          2011 Reserve Fee                  2011-01-18     $116.17      
          2011 Property Tax Fee           2011-01-18     $35.95      
          2011 Operating Fee               2011-01-18     $364.92      
       Total amount                 $534.29 
       An increase of 4.726%

St. Kitts Beach Club (2x Gold 2 Bed Garden View External)                               

          2011 Operating Fee                             2011-01-21     $1168.66              2011 International Service Fee              2011-01-21     $34.50      
          2011 Reserve Fee                               2011-01-21     $264.56      
          2011 Property Tax Fee                         2011-01-21     $14.27      
          2011 Operating Fee                             2011-01-21     $1168.66              2011 International Service Fee              2011-01-21     $34.50      
          2011 Reserve Fee                               2011-01-21     $264.56      
          2011 Property Tax Fee                         2011-01-21     $14.27      
       Total amount                 $2963.98      (2 weeks)
       An increase of 1.12%


----------



## mkahanek (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ko Olina*

EOY

Operating Fee - 664.41
Property Tax - 72.85
Reserve - 80.58

Grand Total 817.84

Up 8.7%

Couldn't they buy my dinner and take me to a movie first?  Geez

BTW it is a 2BR Mountain


----------



## gblotter (Dec 13, 2010)

Maui Ocean Club (2BR - original building)

2011
AOAO Assessment = $667.88
Operating Fee = $702.43
Reserve Fee = $158.64
Property Tax = $303.56
Total = $1832.51
Increase = 8.26%

2010
Operating Fee = $1257.31
Reserve Fee = $146.62
Property Tax = $288.77
Total = $1692.70
Increase = 4.32%

2009
Operating Fee = $1367.77
Reserve Fee = $134.84
Property Tax = $120.00
Total = $1622.61
Increase = 5.97%

2008
Operating Fee = $1311.53
Reserve Fee = $131.26
Property Tax = $88.42
Total = $1531.21
Increase = 4.13%

2007
Operating Fee = $1299.44
Reserve Fee = $90.34
Property Tax = $80.66
Total = $1470.44

Clearly costs are spiraling out of control at Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## leekeil (Dec 15, 2010)

Fairway Villas at Seaview  2011 Platinum Week $1011.00 
2 Bedroom no lock-off

Manor Club at Ford's Colony  2011 Platinum Week $966.00
2 Bedroom no lock off (original development)

2011 Total Charges $1977.00

2010  $1987.25
2009 	$1790.69
2008 	$1789.02


----------



## Kokonut (Dec 18, 2010)

*Ko Olina Beach Club 3-BR EOY*

Ko Olina Beach Club

3-BR EOY

2011 Operating Fee - 731.06
2011 Property Tax Fee - 80.16
2011 Replacement Reserve - 88.66

2011 Total - 899.88
Up 8.8%


----------



## MALC9990 (Dec 21, 2010)

MVCIAP Points program

2010 - 2.78 US cents per point
2011 - 2.89 US cents per point

Increase 3.95%

MVCI Phuket Beach Club - all are 2 bed units
2010 - 27,08761 Thai Baht
2011 - 28,164.75 Thai Baht

Increase 3.98%


----------



## davewasbaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

Well it seems like we have done well in Paris with only a 2.5% MF increase for 2011. Although we have some of the highest fees for MVCI (though not as high as Hawaii and the Caribbean thank goodness).

Village Ile de France 2 bedroom

Operating Fee - 948.28 euros 
Property Tax - 52.16 euros

Thought there is still a subsidy from MVCI. Once added, the fees reduce.

Grand Total 924.22 euros £790.21 $1215.89


----------



## bazzap (Dec 30, 2010)

*Club Son Antem & Playa Andaluza*

I have just received my 2011 Maintenance Fee bills by post for my MVCI European resorts. 
Strangely, they came just by post, not email (even though I am registered for Maintenance Fee eBilling?!)

Club Son Antem (3 Bedroom)
€(Euro) 903.17 - a 1.67% increase from €888.30 in 2010

Playa Andaluza (3 Bedroom Lock Off)
€(Euro) 982.41 - a 3.9% increase from €945.49 in 2010

It is interesting that one Spanish resort seems able to manage their  budget and contain costs considerably better than the other one.


----------



## pafort (Dec 30, 2010)

*MF Marbella Beach resort and Paris Village Ile de France*

MF 2011 Paris Ile de France 1000.40€ 2Bd (+2.6%) 
MF 2011 Marbella 1Bd 673.88€ (+4.44%)


----------



## pafort (Dec 30, 2010)

*details*

MF 1Bd Marbella Beach Resort

2006 € 554,03
2007 € 583,39
2008 € 616,12
2009 € 640,93
2010 € 645,25
2011 € 673,88

MF 2Bd Paris Village Ile de France


2008 € 921,68
2009 € 958,81
2010 € 975,05
2011 € 1.000,40


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Moderator Susan,*

I found the breakdown figures for 2011 that were mentioned in Greg's post too for the 3 BR unit at MM1.  I don't know how to add it there.  Please, delete this post after it is in the right place. Thank you.  Emmy  

2011 AOAO Assessment ....... 748.29
2011 Property Tax Fee ......... 340.10
2011 Replacement Reserve ..  177.74
2011 Operating Fee ...............787.01
Total Maintenance Fee ....... $2053.14

[_Post moved to Post Your 2011 MF thread, that thread locked.  SueDonJ, Moderator_]


----------

